# Where to buy thin walled brass tubing?



## tmuir (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm looking for some 1 3/4 inch and 1 3/8 inch brass tubing but need thin walled stuff (between 24 and 30g) and I'm having trouble finding someone that sells this.
I need this to build a couple of engines from Tubal Cains books 'Building Simple Steam Engines'

Yes I know I can use sheet and roll it but I'm lazy and would rather use tube.

If anyone knows of a supplier or has some they are happy to sell please let me know.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 2, 2009)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> I'm looking for some 1 3/4 inch and 1 3/8 inch brass tubing but need thin walled stuff (between 24 and 30g) and I'm having trouble finding someone that sells this.
> I need this to build a couple of engines from Tubal Cains books 'Building Simple Steam Engines'
> 
> Yes I know I can use sheet and roll it but I'm lazy and would rather use tube.
> ...



I don't know what 24 or 30g is, or if you live in the U.S.A. , but here's a link that might help.

http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=84&step=2&top_cat=79

-MB


----------



## Bluechip (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Tony

It's ( similar )available in UK anyway ...

I'm OK 'cos they are 10 mins from me.. don't know shipping rates ( or if they ship to Aus. ) etc..

Download the .pdf catalogue from :

www.livesteammodels.co.uk

Dave


----------



## tmuir (Apr 2, 2009)

24 Gauge Brass is .020" or .5 MM )
30 Gauge Brass is 0.010" or 0.25mm

So I'm after really thin wall tube.

Both sites you gave list the diameter I'm after but with standard wall thickness.

I personally hate the gauge measurement as the thickness varies depending on what material you are talking about, would much rather it just measured in mm or inches as I understand that.


----------



## Kermit (Apr 2, 2009)

http://69.94.105.34/store/brass272tube.html

http://69.94.105.34/store/brassalloy330tube.html

The first link has several thin walled tubes.

Check google for businesses selling "architectural" brass or bronze....


----------



## shred (Apr 2, 2009)

Sink drains and the like are often very thin wall brass and available in larger cross-sections than the usual K&S tubing.

I'm considering building one of Tubal Cain's plans but will probably use thicker copper pipe for the boiler as I'm not keen on thinwall boilers he uses in the book I have.

Edit: I just flipped through my book and it doesn't look like boiler diameter or wall thickness (above a safe amount of course) is at all critical.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Apr 2, 2009)

shred  said:
			
		

> Sink drains and the like are often very thin wall brass and available in larger cross-sections than the usual K&S tubing.


I was about to suggest that source if you can re-design to the available diameters.
Bath lavatories are 1-1/4 and Kitchen are 1-1/2 INCHES (nor sure if that ID or OD)
  ...lew...


----------

